# First King!



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Went out of Destin Saturday with Boomyak and finally got my first King after 5 or 6 tries. Very small, but legal. Way fun!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That'll work! Looks like a nice one. Good for a few meals and some dip there. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations! Got my first last weekend, had fried King bites tonight  Fun fish to catch!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats , nice catch!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!! Allot of fun.

Scott


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice job! My first king was at slot but I couldn't have been happier about it.


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Smokeum! Best way to eat a king hands down! And do NOT make ceveche out of it... ask me how I know! Seriously smoke him, there's a guy on here names stresless, do a search for his post on how to smoke macrel, you won't be disapointed!


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats! ! I agree. Smoke that tasty beast...last few went in the smoker and couldn't believe what I've been missing out on.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice.  I can still remember the first specie of every fish I've caught out of my yak.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

My wife, son and I love it grilled. I'll never understand all the people who don't like King. Very little saturated fat, massive amounts of protein. Baste it with olive oil, fresh garlic, pepper, salt, touch of redfish magic, touch of Caribbean jerk seasoning, lots of fresh squeezed lemon, amazing...


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

comparin said:


> My wife, son and I love it grilled. I'll never understand all the people who don't like King. Very little saturated fat, massive amounts of protein. Baste it with olive oil, fresh garlic, pepper, salt, touch of redfish magic, touch of Caribbean jerk seasoning, lots of fresh squeezed lemon, amazing...


This is exactly how I cook mine minus the seasonings and I throw home made garlic butter on it. I had 10+ lbs of fillets at one point earlier this year and fed 14 people with that recipe. Delicious. Then use the leftovers in fish tacos until gone.


----------

